# Bob Marley



## happyhigh (Jul 27, 2008)

he rocks I love all his stuff and his sons are awesome. How many of you are real into marley or maybe even Rastaman like me I am new to the spirit.


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 27, 2008)

happyhigh said:


> he rocks I love all his stuff and his sons are awesome. How many of you are real into marley or maybe even Rastaman like me I am new to the spirit.


I shall steam one for Marley and fam!!! *KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!*


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 27, 2008)

i love his older recording but the after scratch perry i dont really listen to.. still classic though


----------



## optimisprime (Jul 27, 2008)

Bob marleys music and philosphy on life is amazing, he never had hatred towards anyone, thats something every one can embrace


----------



## happyhigh (Jul 27, 2008)

optimisprime said:


> Bob marleys music and philosphy on life is amazing, he never had hatred towards anyone, thats something every one can embrace


Amen. I read that when Lee scratch perry threatened to kill Bob Marley and Bob went to him and worked everything out satisfactory. what a lesson to learn not just "Turn the other cheek" but overcome any problems. Rastafari!


----------



## mountainmist2 (Jul 27, 2008)

but if bob had to he would beat ass

when he had one of his first recordings with the wailers the record dude never paid him after the song was a hit so marley and the wailers beat his assssss


i love bob marley hes the man....all the right perceptions on life

i would be rastafari but i cant just switch


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 27, 2008)

he was pretty violent, i forget the nickname he got living in trench town but something to do with lion. he could fuck your shit if need be, ive read a few books on him, but definitely had a good message


----------



## mountainmist2 (Jul 27, 2008)

ya ive read a few books on him too but im not sure what his nickname was 

i wish he was still alive his message would have been spred around the world so much faster and harder ifhe would have lived through his cancer


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 27, 2008)

he was the tuff gong......that is where the name of his record label came from...and the nickname jr.gong for damian because of his reseblance to a young bob....and its true..bob was one o the baddest rudies in the yard when he was a youth....but through music he found spirituality and rastafari...


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 1, 2008)

"Smoke to joints" and "Get up stand up are my favorite" Bob Marley was King its ashame that no young people listen to him


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 1, 2008)

mountainmist2 said:


> i would be rastafari but i cant just switch


Bob's version of Rastafari was a little different. He respected women. From what I understand Rastafari as a religion is not kind to them.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> "Smoke to joints" and "Get up stand up are my favorite" Bob Marley was King *its ashame that no young people listen to him*


 ..yeah......because teenage kids dont listen to bob marley anymore....


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

GarryFroker said:


> Bob's version of Rastafari was a little different. He respected women. From what I understand Rastafari as a religion is not kind to them.


 rastafari is not a religion...and women are held in the highest regard in rastafari culture...they are regarded as empress our queen in respect to empress menen or the queen of sheba.


----------



## joetbay (Aug 7, 2008)

bob marley is awesome, never really listen to him or reggae until my first trip to jamaica, that made me realize what their actually singing about in there songs, also showed me what good music really is

so many favorite songs, heres a few: 

Natural mystic - the way the song fades in at the beginning, and the beat is awesome
Kinky reggae - RIDE ON! this is just a great song



Respect


----------



## mountainmist2 (Aug 8, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> rastafari is not a religion...and women are held in the highest regard in rastafari culture...they are regarded as empress our queen in respect to empress menen or the queen of sheba.


 
dude being a rastafarian is meaning that rastafari is you religion!

it is a religion


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 9, 2008)

mountainmist2 said:


> dude being a rastafarian is meaning that rastafari is you religion!
> 
> it is a religion


 it is a belief system not a religion...there are no doctorine , rules or code...there is no specific way to practice or preach...by stating you are a rastafarian you are saying that you except everyone as one in humanity one race one love one destiny...its based on the teachings of haillie sellasieI who was the emporer of eithiopia from the 30s to the 70s...he basically said that every man is created equal and religion is division...rasta dont push their beliefs...rasta dont persecute others for there beliefs....rasta is christian rasta is muslim rasta is jew....rasta is black rasta is white rasta is latin and asian...one love one heart one destiny


----------



## mountainmist2 (Aug 9, 2008)

dope well i love everyone and everything

one love


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

bob marley is tha shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 10, 2008)

god marley is the best ever.. lol i sit back and get lost in his music!


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 10, 2008)

YouTube - Bob Marley Natural Mystic Live
YouTube - Bob Marley & The Wailers - Kinky reggae
YouTube - Bob Marley Wake up and Live 1979
YouTube - Bob Marley & the Wailers - Positive vibration in 1980


----------



## mountainmist2 (Aug 10, 2008)

hey nick fury are you a rastafarian?

you seem to be


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 11, 2008)

i do follow some rasta ways ....


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 11, 2008)

Bob Marley is great and his kids are just as talented if not even more, Stephen Marley is great almost sounds exactly like his dad check out "Mind Control",great album. Damien Marley's "Welcome to Jamrock" is probably just as good I don't know about his other kids havent listened to them yet. By the way he has like seven kids and they all got albums amazing.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome to jamrock is the reason i started listening to reggae


----------



## mountainmist2 (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome to jamrock is an amazing song but i also absolutley love "it was written" and "ganja bus" definatley look em up


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

that song is by damien marley though


----------



## mountainmist2 (Aug 12, 2008)

all the songs i was talking about are by damien marley ya


----------



## jimdandy (Aug 12, 2008)

The Marley kids are good. But they could not hold a candle to the father. People who like Bobs music should do research and read his story. It will blow you away. There was an attempt made on his life once. He went out that night and did a show anyway. One of the best shows ever.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

bob marley will always be a legend, but i like his kids stuff too


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

we were talking about his kids allie


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

i know you were


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

oh ok..............


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

im just sayiing even if his kids are really good they don't compare to him lol
but i have the welcome to jamrock song as my callertune


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 12, 2008)

the marley kids are awesome live.....if the ghetto youths tour comes around check it out..its stephen julian and damien...and every once in a while ziggy will perform also....the do a bunch of their own songs and then do a bunch of their dads stuff.....it is really amazing.....


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

ill look out for that


----------



## reno420 (Aug 13, 2008)

Buffalo [email protected]@@


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 13, 2008)

I live in Buffalo


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

my fave marley song has to be jammin though


----------



## mountainmist2 (Aug 13, 2008)

my favorite marley song is prolly

well i dont know i love it all


----------



## Ketsup (Aug 13, 2008)

Bob Marley for sure, awesome guy, fantastic music.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 13, 2008)

heres a cool interview......
YouTube - Bob Marley Never Seen Before Interview released


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 13, 2008)

YouTube - Bob Marley & The Wailers 'Rastaman Vibration'


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 14, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> "Smoke to joints" and "Get up stand up are my favorite" Bob Marley was King its ashame that no young people listen to him


i've been listening to him since i was 9 or 10


----------



## mountainmist2 (Aug 15, 2008)

im a younger person and i listen to bob marley and ive been listenen to him since i was 14


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 16, 2008)

on comcast if you have it theres a channel where it plays all of his live concerts!


----------



## capitolcitychronic (Aug 16, 2008)

Love live Life . . . Rastafari!! Jah Live

Bob Marley and the Marley Sons Make real music. Light Spliff and Jam to Love


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 17, 2008)

If any of you have kids you should check out this Cd called Baby Rock Lullaby Renditions of Bob Marley. It is really good to help my young ones sleep. They also love to listen to his real music.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 17, 2008)

capitolcitychronic said:


> *Love live Life* . . . Rastafari!! Jah Live
> 
> Bob Marley and the Marley Sons Make real music. Light Spliff and Jam to Love


Live Love Laugh is my philosophy on life.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 20, 2008)

buffalosoulja said:


> If any of you have kids you should check out this Cd called Baby Rock Lullaby Renditions of Bob Marley. It is really good to help my young ones sleep. They also love to listen to his real music.


 my brother has that for his kid.....he also has some other reggae for kids cds....they are kinda cool when your loaded


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 20, 2008)




----------

